# Install Scheduled for 3/24 - Is the Tech Really Going to Bring the 622 with Him?



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

hey everyone,

im FINALLY replacing my "barely hanging on by a thread one year old 811" with a vip 622 - the reps seemed very helpful when i ordered early last week (had to call twice due to a disconnect) and both of them informed me that i needed to call back to get the tracking info for my 622...

i called the next day not expecting to get it but just for curiosity's sake - no go - i just figured that it takes a few days to process the order - anyway - i called again yesterday and was told that there was no tracking info and that the tech was supposed to bring the 622 with him

all of the threads i have read thus far indicate that the 622's are shipped to the customer's home before the install and there and ready for the date

has anyone had their 622 delivered with the tech?

im just a little concerned - i dont want the tech to show up and NOT have the 622 with him - i have to wait almost a month for the install as it is (which doesnt bother me) - but if there is no 622 on the 24th - ill get pretty agitated (i have to take the whole day off of work for the install)

anyway - any info/advice would be great! ill probably call back a third time to re-reconfirm...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

For most of us the 622 was shipped directly to the house via UPS second day air. The only reports of a tech showing up with them turned out to be for people that already had one shipped from E* and there was confusion about which one to install and which to return. There was at least one report of the installer that was to bring one but showed up without it because they had no units to bring.

I don't think you should expect it to be shipped until about 8-10 days before the scheduled install. And even after mine was shipped, the CSRs were still telling me there was no tracking number because the installer would bring it. That was right up the day to showed up on the porch.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

He "probably" wont bring one, you'll "probably" get one sent to your house, and it "probably" wont be until a week or 10 days before your install date.

Hows that for an "answer"?


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

ha - thats great - i figured it would go down in a similar fashion 

i guess i wont get excited until next week sometime - i guess i wont start getting paranoid until tuesday or wednesday of next week (about 8-10 days before the install)

hopefully all goes well and i wont be forced to wait another month for an install (and have to take another day off)...


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

DP1 said:


> He "probably" wont bring one, you'll "probably" get one sent to your house, and it "probably" wont be until a week or 10 days before your install date.
> 
> Hows that for an "answer"?


That's probably the correct answer.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well actually I'm in the same boat as you. My install date is 1 week earlier so I'm kind of expecting to receive it this week. Not really sure if I should be holding my breath or not... heh.

But then again I already have a 211 and I basically just wanted access to HD programming I cant get with my other provider, more than anything else.

So maybe bein as I have a bum ticker, the adventure that is the 622 might not be in my best interest at the moment anyway.. maybe jackin up my order for the time being would be a good thing.


----------



## aydu (Feb 18, 2006)

Could just be a ploy to keep you on the line until the backorder status of the 622s is resolved.

First tell you the installer will bring it, but not tell you who the installer is. Without knowing this, you can't verify. 

Installer shows up without the unit (which is on backorder) and can't proceed.

Everybody acts confused.

Installation has to be rescueduled due to the confusion, giving E* more free use of your $ and time to get more 622's.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

welp - i called again today just to see

this time the rep says "sure - i have the tracking number for your 622 right here!" - she reads me the number, tells me i should receive it on the 10th, and then re-confirms my install date on the 24th...

i went to the ups site - typed in the tracking number and sure enough - there it is! BUT WAIT! theres more! the package only weighs 2 pounds! either the 622 im receiving has components manufactured out of some UBERlight composite material - or im getting an empty box in the mail to send away my 811 for $25 (an option i politely refused when the rep informed me of it)

looks like the game shall continue

odd how clueless the csr's are - ive already spoken to 5 different reps ordering this thing - and it appears as though ive heard 5 different stories...


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

2 lbs sounds like the box to return the 811 in.

You should receive the 622 about a week after.

That was my approximate timeline.


Sam


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for holding. I checked it is on it's way . Please hold. Yes it is on it's way all is done I gaurantee it. Installer will have everything else. lol

Good luck Kricket don't believe anything they tell you. I have had my 622 for two week and still dont believe it.

Just when you think its good then the nightmare bill come. Again good luck


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

No probablys here. Got one shipped to me and another brought by the installer.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

We're still right on track considering the 1 week diff.. I got my empty box the end of last week. But no 622 yet.

Odds are one of us will get juked though.. place your bets now.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

DP1 said:


> We're still right on track considering the 1 week diff.. I got my empty box the end of last week. But no 622 yet.
> 
> Odds are one of us will get juked though.. place your bets now.


ha - i dont want to say it - but i hope its not me! 

in all honestly though - it probably will be - i havent had any good luck with e* installations

i also mentioned to the rep that i needed a new switch (i only know this because thats what i was told when i inquired about a 942 a few months ago) - the rep said "the installer will have everything they need on the truck" - however, ive read PLENTY of complaints about installers not having the proper equipment and merchandise with them (ESPECIALLY the switches)...

ill be uber angry if i sit around all day only to find out "something" isnt available - especially after having called so much (and i will call again )


----------



## garcher (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is what happened to me this week -- your experiance may be different  

I ordered 2/1 at 8am PST -- I received an install date of 3/8. On 2/7 I received the box to send my 301 back for the big $25 credit.

On 3/3 I received the 622 shipped vis UPS 2nd day air, which the installer, who did show up w/o any 622's installed on 3/8.

I asked the installer about bringing systems, and he said it only occurs if the work order states to bring one -- he did bring out a Dish 1000 setup to replace my Dish 500 + 2nd dish.

Hope this helps.

Gary


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

well - that certainly gives me hope!

ill do as all of you have stated and just wait til about a week before the install before i start panicking about not having a 622

thanks all!

ill be sure to keep you all posted on my install experience!


----------



## pan (Mar 18, 2004)

Today 3/9 I received by new leased 622 by UPS. I am scheduled for installation on Tues 3/14. Two weeks ago I received an empty box to return a 501.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

just another update for everyone - i called again today (just out of curiosity) and, again, i seemed to get someone who wasnt exactly sure what they were doing (that makes 5 in a row - im beginning to lose what little faith i had in the customer service team)

anyway - after 4 minutes, the rep determined that the 622 was shipped out on the 28th and i should receive it within 7-10 days - i then informed her that that particular tracking number was for an empty box - she said "yes - to ship back your 811"...

huh?

then after another couple of minutes - she told me "well, we need to make sure you receive it before the 24th otherwise well have to reschedule you - please hold"...

7 minutes on hold - she comes back and says that she has to email another department to procure my tracking number - and then she told me to call back in 3-5 days so that the "other" department would have enough time to respond to the email and provide the rep with the tracking number...

so - according to the rep - i wont have my tracking number until at MOST - 5 days before the install

i know that most people state that they received their receivers just in time for their installs - but i think the whole method of acquiring a tracking number is just SO primitive - i mean, e* isnt the largest corporation in the world - but they sure arent small players - get your act together and provide your customers with AT LEAST the BASIC information...

i order something from www.momandpop.com - i get a tracking number within 48 hours - i order from dish and it takes over 2 weeks (and thats if you get it at all)

EDIT - one more thing that i thought was kind of funny - towards the end of out conversation - i said something along the lines of "i SHOULD get it before the install date...right?" - to which she responded "oh yeah, its not like it takes a month of something to order these receivers"

just a funny little quip considering, by the time i get mine, i WILL have waited almost a month...lol...


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Try emailing [email protected] for a tracking number. Others have done it and so have I.

I tried calling a couples times to the CSR's on this past Friday and Saturday to get a tracking number and none of them could do it. I know it's possible to get them over the phone though because I got one that way 6 weeks ago when I ordered a 211. But anyway...

So I emailed above on Monday (2 days ago) and in a few hours they got back to me with a tracking number. As it turns out the 622 was delivered to me later that day. It could be that even once it's shipped it takes a day or 2 for them to get a tracking number for some, uh, unbeknownst reasons. So since it had just shipped on Friday, maybe thats why aside from cluelessness, they couldnt get me one that same day or the next day.

Course they still might not ship it til later this week for you with a 3/24 install date.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

According to the tech support rep I talked to yesterday no 622s will be brought with the installer for existing customers that are upgrading. See my post on my problems here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54742


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

Greg L said:


> According to the tech support rep I talked to yesterday no 622s will be brought with the installer for existing customers that are upgrading....


That has been my experiance with both of my 622 upgrades. The first arrived 9 days before the install date, and the second was shipped on Friday 3/10 via UPS Saturday Delivery for my Saturday 3/11 install. The only glitch was Dish didn't know that due to my very rural location UPS doesn't deliver Saturday deliveries until Monday.. BUT they did at least try to get it there in time as UPS Saturday Delivery charges on 17 lbs ain't cheap!


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I was told that the installer would bring it with him, but my 622 showed up at my door on 3/13 for my 3/18 install date.


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't think anyone has a clue at Dish.

My 622 install is scheduled for March 20. I hadn't received my 622 by the 15th so I called to make sure it was on its way.

After about 15 minutes, and me explaining several times that the Feb. 28 delivery was an empty box, I was told that the 622 was sent out on the March 13h. However, they didn't have a tracking number. So I called back today to get the tracking number. I told them I wanted the number for the March 13 delivery.

They gave me a tracking number. But, of course, when I looked up the number, it was the tracking number for the empty box. I guess I should have kept them on the line.

Now I suppose I'd better call back to make sure my 622 really has been sent out.


----------



## gendefect (Mar 16, 2006)

I was scheduled to have an install done today as a new customer. I can't remember if I was told the installer would bring the receiver or if it was supposed to be sent to me. Stupidly, I didn't call to confirm that I had everything I needed and assumed that since I didn't have the receiver, the installer would bring it (moving into a new apartment and getting all the various stuff hooked up, it slipped my mind to be more hands-on with this install). Of course, the installer didn't have the box and calling customer service I got all sorts of different information (I spoke with 6 different people) from the box was shipped on 3/8 and should take 7-10 business days to arrive (but of course they couldn't give me a tracking #, nor could they even explain to me why they couldn't give me a tracking #) to they're out of stock on the 622 and it'll be a while before I get one, and everything inbetween.

The next earliest install date they could get for me is 4/6. And I don't even know if I'll have a receiver by then or not. Does anyone know anything about the status of these receivers and if they are in fact out of stock or not? 

By the way, the guy who came by for the install was really cool and gave me a # for the local E* service provider and when I called them, they were able to give me an install date much earlier, even though E* corporate, said it was impossible. Just FYI, should anyone else find themselves in a similar situation, try the local service provider. But, of course, an earlier install date doesn't do me any good without the receiver, which I have no idea when it might come...


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

DP1 said:


> Try emailing [email protected] for a tracking number. Others have done it and so have I.


thanks for the tip - i sent out an email on thursday and received an email from david laslo today complete with a tracking number - looks like the expected delivery date is 3/21 - lets just hope its a 622 when i open the box 

now the only thing left to worry about is whether or not the installer will bring the proper switch with him to the install...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Kricket said:


> now the only thing left to worry about is whether or not the installer will bring the proper switch with him to the install...


Unless you ordered three or four receivers, you don't need a switch. They will install a Dish1000 that will drive the ViP622 and and one other receiver.

If you already have two or more receivers that you plan to add, you're on the hook for the switch.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

harsh said:


> Unless you ordered three or four receivers, you don't need a switch. They will install a Dish1000 that will drive the ViP622 and and one other receiver.
> 
> If you already have two or more receivers that you plan to add, you're on the hook for the switch.


oh wow - i didnt know that - i know that when i called in to inquire about the 942 way back when, the csr on the phone made me run some tests and told me that i needed to install some sort of switch (and forgive me for my ignorance - i really dont know too much about all of this installation stuff)

right now i only have 2 receivers in the entire house - one hd, one sd (and i already have 2 dishes as we subscribe to international programming) - hopefully the installation will be quick and smooth!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Kricket said:


> oh wow - i didnt know that - i know that when i called in to inquire about the 942 way back when, the csr on the phone made me run some tests and told me that i needed to install some sort of switch (and forgive me for my ignorance - i really dont know too much about all of this installation stuff)


Understand that we're spitting in the wind if:

1. You aren't specific about what you currently have (if anything)
2. You aren't specific about what you want in the end (receiver and connected television count)


> right now i only have 2 receivers in the entire house - one hd, one sd


Some of the existing configuration comes out on your seventh post to the thread! What remains is what you want to end up with.


> (and i already have 2 dishes as we subscribe to international programming)


This is going to require a switch and it more than likely won't be the one that you already have. I'm guessing that you have a DP34 and they'll need to install something compatible with the Dish1000. I would guess that this will be included because of your international subscription.

As it turns out, you were probably correct in being concerned. Hopefully the writer of your order was able to wring the necessary answers out of you and put two and two together with respect to your desired configuration.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

harsh said:


> As it turns out, you were probably correct in being concerned. Hopefully the writer of your order was able to wring the necessary answers out of you and put two and two together with respect to your desired configuration.


oh great - i really dont think the csr got what she needed out of me because she barely asked me any questions at all! - heres what i have:
- 1 811 receiver to one hd tv
- 1 510(?) receiver (sd with a dvr) connected to one sd tv

all i want is to replace the 811 with the 622 - i dont want to control the second tv with the 622 - i just want to purely swap out the 811

all i told the rep is that i wanted to get the 622 in exchange for my 811 - that was the only question she asked me...


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

alritey everyone - well, the installer showed up yesterday and, i must say, he really seemed to know what he was doing - he replaced what i currently had with a dish 1000 system (this took about 30-40 minutes) - then he came up stairs and activated the receiver (another 15-20 minutes)

he was super friendly and very knowledgeable - although i must say, when he first got there, it seemed as though he didnt really have all of the information on the work order (which doesnt surprise me in the least bit) - after figuring everything out, however, he was really on the ball

the 622 works just great - the locals took a little while longer to download program info but in the end, it looks like everything is fine - the only thing im not getting are the hd locals through the satellite - im not even sure which channels they are supposed to be on (i read in other threads that they are around the 6300's somewhere) - but ive gone through everything twice and didnt see them

of course, when i called dish to inquire, i was told that the chicago market has not yet launched hd locals (which they did last month) - oh well, the saga continues with dish csr's - but at least the installers seem to know what they are doing...


----------

